# 3rd Quiz (Wordsearch)



## David H (Sep 29, 2015)

20 things on your computer.








___________________________________________________

As the items are guessed they will appear here

*!.* YouTube
*2.* Snapchat
*3.* Facebook
*4.* Twitter
*5.* Email
*6.* Flash
*7.* Office
*8.* Adobe
*9.* Flickr
*10.* Google
*11.* Java
*12.* Torrent
*13.* News
*14.* Tumblr
*15.* Instagram
*16.* Forum
*17.* Skype
*18.* Vines
*19.* Games
*20.* Blog


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 29, 2015)

Youtube
Snapchat
Facebook
Twitter


----------



## David H (Sep 29, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> Youtube
> Snapchat
> Facebook
> Twitter



Gee I'll have to make them harder, well done.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 29, 2015)

Email
Flash
Office


----------



## Robin (Sep 29, 2015)

Adobe, Flickr, Bulk


----------



## David H (Sep 29, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> Email
> Flash
> Office



Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Sep 29, 2015)

Robin said:


> Adobe, Flickr, Bulk



Bulk????

Well done Robin on Adobe and Flickr


----------



## Robin (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, Bulk! I was thinking of my Bulk Mail box! Obviously not one of the proper words.


----------



## Robin (Sep 29, 2015)

Google, then.
Java.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 29, 2015)

Torrent    .


----------



## David H (Sep 29, 2015)

Robin said:


> Google, then.
> Java.



Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Sep 29, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> Torrent    .



Well spotted Matt


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 29, 2015)

Got to have Forum!


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 29, 2015)

I can see Istagram but not Instagram!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 29, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> I can see Istagram but not Instagram!



Yes, I spotted that as well.  There's also Tumbler rather than Tumblr.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 30, 2015)

There's Tux, if it's a Linux computer.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 30, 2015)

There's also News; though that's a lot less common than it was 20 years ago (it's mostly Google Groups these days).


----------



## David H (Sep 30, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Got to have Forum!



Well done Lindarose.


----------



## David H (Sep 30, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> I can see Istagram but not Instagram!



Should have been Instagram (my bad spelling in a hurry)

Well done Lindarose


----------



## David H (Sep 30, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> Yes, I spotted that as well.  There's also Tumbler rather than Tumblr.



Should be Tumblr (my bad spelling in a hurry)

Well done Matt.


----------



## David H (Sep 30, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> There's Tux, if it's a Linux computer.



No Linux I'm afraid.

Hard luck Robert.


----------



## David H (Sep 30, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> There's also News; though that's a lot less common than it was 20 years ago (it's mostly Google Groups these days).



Yes well done Robert (those stuck with MSN get News)


----------



## David H (Sep 30, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

I've given the initial letter in the 4 remaining words and dots for the remaining letters.


----------



## Annette (Sep 30, 2015)

Skype
Vines
Games
Blog


----------



## David H (Sep 30, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Skype
> Vines
> Games
> Blog



Well done Annette got the last 4.


----------

